# Gute Gartenpumpe zur Bewässerung gesucht - Tipps?



## CityCobra (7. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Gartenfreunde!

Meine bisher eingesetzte Gartenpumpe (*AL-KO JET 1001 INOX*) die ich zur Bewässerung und zum Auffüllen des Teichs benutze macht wohl nicht mehr lange.
Das Ding hat einen lauten und rauen Motorlauf und aus dem Gehäuse läuft im Betrieb Wasser.
Ich gehe davon aus das irgendwas im Innern der Pumpe verschlissen oder ausgeschlagen ist.
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer guten neuen Pumpe.
Evtl. hat ja von Euch Jemand einen guten Tipp oder Erfahrungen?

Folgende Vorgaben sollte die neue Pumpe besitzen:

- möglichst leises Betriebsgeräusch (die alte Pumpe hatte 86 dB (A)
- falls möglich geringer Energieverbrauch (alte Pumpe 1000 W/230V)
- selbstansaugend
- möglichst hohe Förderleistung (alte Pumpe 3800 l/h)
- Anschlüsse Eingang/Ausgang 1 Zoll Innengewinde
- falls möglich Wintertauglich
- feuchtigkeitsgeschützt für den Betrieb unter freien Himmel
- robust, langlebig und zuverlässig

*Frage:*
Vom 1 " Ausgang der Pumpe verjüngt sich die Leitung auf einen normalen Gartenschlauch mit 1/2 " Durchmesser über einen Gardena Adapter.
Reduziert sich dadurch die Förderleistung der Pumpe, bzw. kann die Pumpe ihren Förderdruck nicht richtig abbauen und wäre das eher schädlich für die Pumpe bzw. den Motor?
Normalerweise betreibe ich die Pumpe immer nur bei einer geöffneten Zapfstelle z.B. zur Bewässerung der Pflanzen mit einer Gartenspritze oder um Teichwasser aufzufüllen wenn mal etwas Wasser verdunstet.
Muss die Pumpe zwingend mit einem Vorfilter betrieben werden?
Bei meiner alten Pumpe kam so ein Filter nicht zum Einsatz.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## scholzi (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Gute Gartenpumpe zur Bewässerung gesucht - Tipps?*

Hi Marc......


> Pumpe verjüngt sich die Leitung auf einen normalen Gartenschlauch mit 1/2 " Durchmesser über einen Gardena Adapter.
> Reduziert sich dadurch die Förderleistung der Pumpe


Ja....die Herstellerangaben beziehen sich immer auf die Max Wasserleistung die direkt am Pumpenausgang anliegen.(ohne Anbauteile,Schläuche und Höhenverlust)


> kann die Pumpe ihren Förderdruck nicht richtig abbauen


Die heutigen Pumpen können das schon ab, du solltest halt nur drauf achten das immer Wasser abgenommen wird wenn die Pumpe läuft.


> Muss die Pumpe zwingend mit einem Vorfilter betrieben werden?


nein...aber je mehr Druck eine Pumpe aufbaut, desto Schmutzempfindlicher wird sie. Besser du benutzt einen Filter,
da kleinste Schmutzteilchen auf Dauer wie Sandpapier auf die Plaste Laufräder wirken!
Meiner Meinung nach solltest du ein 3/4" Schlauch verwenden, da bei 1/2" auf 50 Meter ca 2-2,5 Bar Druck verloren geht und bei 3/4 nur 0,5!(somit auch weniger Wasser)
Aber wenn du 3/4" verwenden möchtest, achte drauf das die Anschlüsse auch einen 3/4" Durchlass haben und nicht wie Gardena-Standard-Hahnstück wo du ja auch 3/4" anschießen kannst nur 1/2"
Von Gardena gibts auch das Profiklicksystem mit 3/4" Durchlass.
Hier mal der Unterschied zwischen Standard und Profi http://www.schlauch-discount.de/images/product_images/thumbnail_images/261_0.jpg


----------



## CityCobra (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Gute Gartenpumpe zur Bewässerung gesucht - Tipps?*

@scholzi:
Vielen Dank für die Infos! 
Zur Zeit habe ich an meinen Abnahmestellen wohl 1/2 " Gardena Anschlüsse.
Wäre kein großes Problem diese zu wechseln, aber ist es nicht ein wenig "unpraktisch" mit einem so dicken Gartenschlauch zu hantieren wenn man mal die Beete gießen möchte? Zum Befüllen des Teichs aber besser.

Habe inzwischen ein wenig auf der AL-KO Seite nach einem würdigen Nachfolger gestöbert, und überlege ob ich mir die *AL-KO JET F 1000*  zulegen soll.
Diese entspricht in etwa den Daten meiner alten Pumpe.


----------



## scholzi (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Gute Gartenpumpe zur Bewässerung gesucht - Tipps?*



> aber ist es nicht ein wenig "unpraktisch" mit einem so dicken Gartenschlauch zu hantieren


klar, der Schlauch ist schon schwerer aber du bist schneller fertig mit gießen( vorausgesetzt du benutzt eine 3/4" Brause)
Zu deiner Pumpe kann ich leider nichts sagen.:?


----------



## SimonBiz (22. Nov. 2015)

Hi,



ist zwar schon ein bisschen her das du die Frage hier gestellt hast, aber vielleicht kann ich ein paar von euch noch weiterhelfen. Ich habe die Gardena 1734-20 Gartenpumpe und bin mit ihr äußerst zufrieden. Ich hatte relativ lange nach einem guten Modell gesucht und hab dann letztendlich über eine Gartenpumpen Test Seite die richtigen Gartenpumpe gefunden. Da standen auch einige interessante Tipps.



Hier die Seite: Link entfernt - edit by Zacky (Mod-Team)



Ich hoffe ich konnte euch weiterhelfen.





Beste Grüße.


----------



## Nori (22. Nov. 2015)

Wenn das Teil nicht fest installiert werden soll, ist es eigentlich am besten mit einer Tauch-Druckpumpe zu arbeiten (z.B. Einhell GC-DW 900 N) - das Teil in den Teich legen (keine Ansaugverrohrung etc. erforderlich) und den Druckausgang direkt an eine Schlauchtrommel angeschlossen - fertig.
Obige Einhell-Pumpe gibts um die 120,- € - andere Hersteller haben auch diese Pumpenart im Programm...

Gruß Nori


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Nov. 2015)

Hast du schon mal über eine Reparatur der alten Pumpe nachgedacht!

Meist liegt es nur an Dichtungen ,O-Ringen oder dem Flügelrad, alles Teile die für relativ wenig Geld zu haben sind, und die man selbst wechseln kann.


----------



## samorai (22. Nov. 2015)

Meint Ihr wirklich er grübelt 5 Jahre rum!

Ron


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Nov. 2015)

Wer weiss, er hat sich damals ja noch nicht festgelegt.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Nov. 2015)

SimonBiz schrieb:


> Hier die Seite:
> 
> Auch hier den Link entfernt...... Edit by Olli.P
> 
> ...


Nett und OK wenn man nicht anfängt zu denken.

Der Hauswasserwerktest ist echt die Lachnummer..... wenn man anfängt den Text zu lesen ergeben sich erst mal ??? Dann wird einem  mal wieder klar das es von
mamason 
kommt. Manche Erfahrungen bestätigen sich immer wieder. Also Interessant ist auch das Impressum. Hätte wohl auch fast Klaus Mustermann stehen können. Da schreibt einer einen Test....stellt den ins Internet und verlinkt eine Kaufbörse.....wie unabhängig ist das den wohl.

Dann ist das der erste Beitrag von SimonBiz....nicht das ich da an Werbung denken möchte....
Im Impressum von dem Test steht :
Simon ....
Simon ??? Was mich viel mehr Interessieren würde ist wie viel Geld man mit so was verdienen kann.

*Also, für alle die es noch nicht geschnallt haben....ein Test der gleich eine Verkaufsbörse verlinkt, könnte auch von dir oder mir selbst geschrieben sein.*


----------

